# Teichneubau 2012



## Andre 69 (26. Aug. 2011)

Teichneubau 2012

Jetz will ich auch mein Projekt einmal vorstellen! FISCHTEICH-Shubikin
Die ersten 3 Sätze erspare ich mir. Mein Teich besteht aus "zwei Seiten" da eine Brücke über den Teich 
geplant ist und durch die unterschiedliche Sonnenstunden der zwei Seiten. Die linke Seite hat nur ca. von
Sonnenaufgang bis 10 Uhr Sonne, die rechte Seite bis auf die Mittagsstunden immer Sonne.

   




Jetzt mein erste Frage.............Wo ist die Tiefenzone besser angelegt türkis oder blau ? Fischwinter-
quartier----Seerosenplatz  ?   Türkis dann größerer Bauaufwand um Terrasse abzufangen !
Und dann noch ein Problem mit Höhenunterschied von Links ca -25cm nach Rechts---Teich tiefer
legen oder Terrasse aufmauern und Teich höher machen.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Moin Andre,

:willkommen im Forum

Ich würde die tiefste Stelle zentral im Teich anlegen...also ich tendiere eher zu dunkelblau. Es spricht aber für beide Stellen gewisse Vor- und Nachteile...letztendlich auch eigene Entscheidung!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo

Danke für´s erste "Mitdenken" 
Habe hier schon viel gelesen wodurch sich noch mehr Fragen ergeben haben.ich würde gerne den filter in Schwerkraft ausführen.Hierzuwürde ich  mit Spaltsiebfilter beginnen,ABER ich habe hier noch nichts
gefunden wie Ihr das mit dem SCHOTT gelöst habt beim EIGENBAU???? Und am Schluss der mehreren Kammern dann über ein GFK-teich als Pflanzen-filterteich gehen. Wieder ein ABER....Wie reduziert ihr denn
die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zum Pflanzen-FT???? wenn die Pumpe auf maximum fördert??Reduziert man denn nicht die Fliesgeschwindigkeit in dem man den "Rohrquerschnitt" vergrössert???Was ja beim Filterausgang DN70 zum PFT ca.1,5m breit ,der Fall ist , reicht dass schon um die Fliesgeschwindigkeit genügend herabzusetzen???

Ein schönes Wochenende
Andre´

Die Änderung der Tiefzone ist umgesetzt....Hierfür Danke


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Tach och !!
Muss ick meine Fragen über das Forum verstreuen ????Fragen zum Filter etc. in die Technikecke und Pflanzenstandort usw in die Ecke -Planzen im +am Teich ???

Oder sind NEUEINSTEIGER mit immer den gleichen Fragen nur NERVIG???

Könnte ich ja sogar verstehen.                   PROVOKATION  

MALsehen ob ich jetzt mehr Aufmerksam im Forum erreiche  ????

Ist ja eigentlich nicht meine Art.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,
erstmal :willkommen hier im Forum.
Ich würde die Tiefenzone im dunkelblauen Bereich machen.
Nein Neueinsteiger sind nicht nervig.
Zum Filter kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keinen Filter habe.
Versuch doch Deine Frage mal in der Technik Rubrik einzustellen.
LG Markus


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo auch !!
Moderlieschenking regulierst Du bei Dir alles NUR über einen Ufergraben mit zehrenden Pflanzen ??
Wenn ja wie gross ist dein Verhältnis zwischen Teich und Ufergraben ??
Diese Lösung wäre für mich ja noch interessanter da bei mir der Teich" im Sommer benutzten Garten" entstehen soll.
Mfg Andre


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,
ich habe an den Ufergräben schon noch einen Überlauf, jedoch läuft der Ufergraben ganz
selten über, heuer war es glaube ich 2 x der Fall dass mein Ufergraben so voll war dass
er dann übergelaufen ist. Das Wasser versickert dann einfach in meiner Wiese bzw. steht
dann dort auch einmal 1 - 2 Tage. Da wir aber von Haus aus einen stark lehmigen Boden 
haben habe ich auch an anderen Stellen an denen kein Teichwasser hinkommt ab und
an Probleme mit Staunässe.
Aber die meisten Niederschläge am Teich reguliere ich mit dem Ufergraben. In diesem
schwankt das Wasserniveau leicht dann um 5 cm innerhalb von einer Woche.
Den Wasserstand im Teich versuche ich meist so auf 5 cm unter Überlauf zu halten, so
habe ich bei Starkregen dann immer noch Luft von 50L/m² und diese Regenmenge hat es
bei uns eher selten am Tag.
LG Markus


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Ick wieder!!
Danke für die Antwort.  Für die Ufergräben ( Wasserzufuhr über Kapillareffekt) benutzt IHR fasst alle die Ufermatte
von NG. Ist die das Nonplusultra oder gibt es eine kostengünstige Alternative ?? Sie ist ja irgenwann vermutlich
zugewachsen.
Mfg Andre


----------



## Kolja (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,

die Ufermatte soll zuwachsen, dann sieht man sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,
ich hab sie von einem Noname - Anbieter genommen, die war fast um die hälfte billiger.
(Ich kenn die Ufermatte von NG, hab sie für einen Arbeitskollegen mitbestellt).
Qualitativ besser ist die von NG zwar schon, aber ob das den doppelten Preis rechtfertigt?
Also wenn das Geld nicht ganz so locker sitzt, würde ich zu einer Billig - Version tendieren.
LG Markus


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi Markus!!
Jetzt erst Deinen Namen gesehen, sorry____aber trotzdem Danke!!!
Habe jetzt erstmal meinen Fokus auf die Technik gelengt, werde mich später hier wieder melden wenn meine Planung fortgeschritten ist.

Mfg Andre:cu


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> ich habe an den Ufergräben schon noch einen Überlauf, jedoch läuft der Ufergraben ganz
> selten über;...
> Aber die meisten Niederschläge am Teich reguliere ich mit dem Ufergraben...
> ...



Hallo Markus,

genau das interessiert mich aus gegebenen Anlass außerordentlich.

Wie hast du das praktisch gelöst? 

Das immer, wirklich immer das Wasserniveau im Ufergraben nie über das Wasserniveau des Teiches kommt. Ist bereits die Füllhöhe mit dem nährstoffreichen Mutterboden im Ufergraben kritisch?

Thias hat eine Oberflächendränage in den Ufergraben eingebracht und alle paar Meter Überlaufsenken in das umgebende Gartenland eingebaut.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Danke für die PN
werde mir das später zu Gemüte führen!!
Mfg Andre


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Peter,
also mein Überlauf von den Ufergräben ist ca. 3 - 5 cm niedriger, als meine Uferdammkrone.
Somit ist gewährleistet, dass im Ufergraben nie ein höherer Wasserstand, selbst bei Starkregen
nicht, wie im Teich sein kann.
Nach einem Starkregen verdunstet im Ufergraben bei Sonnenschein das Wasser schneller als
im Teich somit zieht es immer nur vom Teich in den Ufergraben nicht anders herum.
Ich hoffe anhand der Zeichnung ist es erkennbar 
LG Markus.


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Markus,

natürlich ist es aus deiner Zeichnung ersichtlich, der Uferwall (die Dammkrone) ist der höchste Punkt im Gelände.

Ich habe -wieder einmal- die halbe Nacht im Forum gestöbert, dieser [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]alte Beitrag[/URL] hat mir aufgezeigt das ich Handeln muss. 
Zwar war es mir -wie bereits erwähnt- schon klar das ein oder mehrere Überläufe aus dem Ufergraben hinein in die restliche Umgebung im Notfall dafür sorgen müssen das eben das Wasserniveau nicht das Wasserniveau des Teiches übersteigen kann, aber bei jetzt erfolgter Feinvermessung meines Bodenniveaus habe ich noch Handlungsbedarf.
An einigen Stellen ist mein Umfeld fast so hoch wie der Uferwall, d.h. selbst bei maximal aufgefüllten Substrat im Ufergraben wäre ich immer noch etliche Zentimeter unter dem Umfeld.
Da kann nichts ablaufen, im Gegenteil, damit mein Ufergraben nicht aus dem Umfeld aufgefüllt wird müsste die Kapillarsperre recht mächtig werden.

Es gibt Arbeit.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Markus

Hast ja eine schöne Pflanze in deinen Ufergraben---Was ist das bloss??:cu:cu

Suche ja für meinen neuen Teich 2012 ja noch Einige !!!

Mfg Andre


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo !
Ich weis es ist ein bischen später geworden ! 
Es soll aber 2013 losgehen , hab dafür schon den Garten vorbereitet ( Weg umgelegt , Rabatten versetzt usw ....
Aber was lange w............wird gut !
Es ist ein Ufergraben geplant , Ufergestaltung mit "überhängenden" Material , eine Mauer ( Steilwand am Teich wegen den Gelände ) der Filter steht schon länger fest aber es sind trotz gründlicher Planung noch Fragen offen ! 
Da ich auf der einen Seite gezwungen bin eine Teichmauer zu errichten und auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite , wegens dem Eis im Winter , und durch die Wurzeln der Hecke ein flaches Ufer hab , bin ich am überlegen einen "Ringanker" zu machen ! 
 
Er soll aber nahtlos in die Steilufermauer übergehen . Ich sag mal so,  Flachuferseite den Ringanker in den Boden gegossen (so ca 20 cm) und auf der anderen Seite in Schalsteine ! Alles mit ein Drahtkorb ala Moniereisen im Innerin verbunden und noch Moniereisen in den Boden gerammt als "Erdnägel" (ca 50 cm tiefer jeweils als der Ring)
Das Konstrukt sollte doch so halten !?  ODER ?
Achso Geländeunterschied sind ca 40 cm So ziemlich mittig durch den Teich !


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre!
Ich habe auch ein Gefällegrundstück,bei meiner Teicherweiterung 2008 traten ähnliche Probleme in den Vordergrund.Wie halte ich den Wasserdruck auf.Ich bin nicht so doll von Beton im Garten begeistert,auch wenn er unsichtbar bleibt.Meine Lösung war den Pflanzgraben an der Stelle zu errichten, wo der Teich am höchsten herraus reicht.Da ja der Pflanzgraben nur eine Tiefe von 40 cm braucht,habe ich ihn so zusagen höher gelegt und benutze ihn als natürliche "Staumauer".
Natürlich kennst Du dein Grundstück am besten,meist ist es ja der Platzmangel der nach Lösungen fordert.
Dein geplanter Ringanker wird ja wohl dicke halten,die Eisen nach unten kannst Du dir sparen,die bewirken nicht viel,dann mußt Du schon Pfähle rammen.Soviel Aufwand mußt Du aber nicht betreiben,der Anker wird es garantiert halten.
Jetzt zum Eis,es dehnt sich immer dahin aus,wo es den geringsten Wiederstand vorfindet, also das flache Ufer.
Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen bei Deinen Problemen.

LG Ron!!


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,
mein Teich ist auch im leichten Gefälle angelegt.
Einen Ringanker habe ich nicht gemacht aber eine Mauer an der tieferen Seite.
Mit dem Eis habe ich auch keine Probleme mehr seit ich den Teich mit Styrodur abdecke.
Das mit den "Erdnägeln" kannst du dir auch meiner Ansicht nach sparen.

Liegt nur der "Wasserdruck" an, gibt es ja kaum eine Belastung. (1m Wassersäule sind ja gerade mal 0,1Bar / 1 kPa)


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Alles mit ein Drahtkorb ala Moniereisen im Innerin verbunden und noch Moniereisen in den Boden gerammt als "Erdnägel" (ca 50 cm tiefer jeweils als der Ring)
> Das Konstrukt sollte doch so halten !?  ODER ?



Ich denke auch das es so für deine Zwecke hält.
Die Hobbymaurerei muss ja nicht irgend welche DIN-Normen einhalten, meist reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand zur Beurteilung von Festigkeiten völlig aus.

Die einschlägigen Hobbyratgeber-Bastelbücher, zumeist von Profis geschrieben, raten in solchen Fällen zu Leistensteinen. Quasi die von dir genannten Moniereisen ersetzen durch Quarzsteine (5x5x50cm), die werden senkrecht in ein mit Beton gefülltes Loch gesetzt. Oben schauen sie ein Stück raus, das ragt dann in den Ringanker.

Unverwüstlich.


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo erst mal...

Die Frage wäre, wie dein Teichprofil letzten Endes werden soll. Einen Ringanker zu giessen, ist nicht das Problem. Das Einizige worauf man achten muss und was vorher bedacht und berücksichtigt werden sollte, ist der Übergang von Schalsteinwand zum zusätzlich gegossenen Ringanker. Eisen in den (Sand)Boden rammen, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Wenn du das ganze Konstrukt in einem Stück giessen kannst und das Eisen längs und quer in der Wand sowie im Ringanker hast, hält das alle Male aus. Der Eisdruck ist sicher nicht zu verachten, aber wiederum dient die Mauer doch lediglich der Stabilisierung zum Erdreich beim Steilufer und auf der anderen Seite als Wurzelsperre. Wenn das Eis dann doch stärker drückt und den Beton zum reissen bringt, sollten es mm sein die verschoben werden. Die Folie muss sich nur mit ausdehnen können. Und das macht sie meistens. Ich denke ein 20cm Ringanker als Wurzelsperre bringt nicht viel, da die Wurzeln dann unter den Ringanker wandern und so auch die Folie erreichen könnten. Was will man mit dem Ringanker erreichen? Wurzelsperre? Folienschutz? Auflagefläche für Randabdeckung? Wenn es dem Folienschutz helfen soll, dann würde ich den Ringanker machen und zusätzlich den Flachwasserbereich mit einer Wandfoliensperre (dieses schwarze Folie mit Noppen - Mauerwerkschutz) drunter legen und die Flachzone komplett darüber betonieren und so gleich modellieren. So hast einen 3-fachen Schutz vor Wurzeln - Folie, Beton, Vlies und dann Teichfolie. Die Steilwand muss ja auch bis an den beginnenden Flachwasserbereich rum gezogen werden, da der Ringanker sonst nicht wirklich angesetzt werden kann. Es sei denn das es nur eine Steilwand gibt und dann links und rechts im Sand modellierter Teichboden bis hin zur Flachzone entsteht.

Jetzt habe ich schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben, stimmts!? 

Eisen im oberen Drittel samt Ringanker ist ausreichend, hochkant verstrebt muss nicht sein. So habe ich bei mir gebaut und es hält.


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Nabend 
Nochmal kurz eine Antwort 
@ all 
Nach dem Chat : Ich mach ein "Schuttbett" für´s Fundament was mit eingegossen wird !
@Rico
Die Mauer und der Ringanker ist _*ein *_Bauwerk mit einen "Drahtgeflecht" ! 
Wurzelsperre soll es nicht werden ,da kommt genau diese "Noppenfolie" (wie bei deinen Filterkeller zum Einsatz" und an kritischen Stellen kommen  noch Bautenschutzmatten dazu !


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Wenn du das so baust, dann reicht es aus, wenn du das Eisen längs in das Mauerwerk einbindest und es im Ganzen auch im Streifenfundament / Ringanker liegt. In Boden rammen brauchst nix. Den Ringanker ggf. - je nach Profil und Flachzone 30 cm tief. Welche Stärke oder auch Dicke/Breite des Ringankers hast du geplant?
Na dann morgen wieder bestimmt, oder!? Gut's Nächtle allerseits!


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo allerseits,
ein Ringanker auf Wasserniveau setzt voraus, dass die Gründung des Ringankers dauerstabil ist (ich lasse so was wie Eisdruck einfach weg ). Wenn die Gründung nicht stabil ist, dann wird sich der Ringanker bewegen... . Wenn es sich bei der "Gründung" nur um ein Mäuerchen in Erde handelt, dann macht das wohl wenig Sinn .
Meine Meinung: sollte sich bei einem Folienteich der Boden am Teichrand mal um ein paar cm bewegen, dann kann man unter der Folie am Rand durch Auffüllen und Verkürzen des Ufergrabens ausgleichen. Alle anderen Setzungsbewegeungen führen zu größeren/neuen Falten oder Dehnungserscheinungen, wofür die Folien ja ausgelegt sind .
Steilufer sollte man stärker befestigen, weil deren Neigung höher als der natürliche Schüttwinkel von "Erde" ist, und man auf diese Weise vielen möglichen Effekten (eigenes Betreten der Schräge, Abrutschen durch Lockerheit des Sediments oder zu hohe Feuchtigkeit etc) entgegenwirkt.
Ich würde daher beim Teichbau unterscheiden zwischen einem komplett gemauerten und sicher gegründetem Becken, und einer Foliengrube, die an Steilstellen und Einstiegsstellen! zusätzlich stabilisiert ist.


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Rico
Für dich auch jetzt ! 
Es werden auch "deine " Schalsteine verwendet ! 50 cm x 25cm x17,5 cm stark !


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Nabend all
So nun hab ich "meine" Maurer´s auf die Baustelle gefragt und nun !?
Die wollen entweder nen Ozean eindämmen , oder ? Die wollen die Mauer doch gleich mal 40 cm:shock dick machen ! Oder halt doch* mit* "Erdanker" (senkrecht eingeschlagende Rohre mind. 35mm) ,da sie ja frei steht !
Ist denn hier keiner , bei dem die Mauer frei steht wie bei mir ? Hilfe ! :beten Keine Erdaufschüttung an der Mauer, weder innen noch aussen !


----------



## Zacky (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nabend all
> So nun hab ich "meine" Maurer´s auf die Baustelle gefragt und nun !?
> Ist denn hier keiner , bei dem die Mauer frei steht wie bei mir ? Hilfe ! :beten Keine Erdaufschüttung an der Mauer, weder innen noch aussen !


 
Ey du __ Nase...ich habe doch meine Mauern freistehend, hast du doch alles schon gesehen... ...oder hattest du keeene Brille uff de Nase...

Also meine Mauern stehen mind. 3 Reihen frei über dem Boden, hinten sind es nur zwei Reihen, aber die stehen auch über dem Boden...ich habe 17.5 cm Betonschalsteinwand, mit Eisen in der Längseite...kommste noche mal rum und dann quaken wi8r nochmal
...


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi all
Das bei dir die Mauern raussschauen weis ich doch ,hab ich gesehen ! Bei Mandy doch auch, aber es geht um die seitliche Verschiebung des Ganzen ! Sie haben es mir so erklärt , nimm eine Kiste mach sie voll um versuche sie über den Boden zu schieben , dann nehm die gleiche Kiste buddel sie mal 10 cm ein und versuche sie dann mal zu schieben ! Das wird um weiten schwieriger ! Und so ist es bei euch ! Bei mir würde sie in die eine Richtung komplett frei stehen !
Dies geschieht nicht von Heut auf Morgen aber es soll ja auch noch in 10 Jahren so sein ! Und vier , fünf Rohre in die Erde zu rammen sollte nicht das Problem sein ! 
Achso Quaaaak , da komm ich doch glatt drauf zurrück !


----------



## Moonlight (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Ooch Mensch Andre ... setz soch mal bischen Vorstellungskraft ein 

Wenn Du die Schalsteine versetzt stellst, noch diverse Moniereisen senkrecht einfügst (so wie bei mir, haste doch gesehen)  und dann alles mit Beton ausfüllst, dann sind alle Steine senkrecht und waagerecht durch Beton und Stahl miteinander verbunden.

Machst Du dann noch einen Ringanker für die frei stehende "Mauer", legst dort waagerecht Baustahl rein, bohrst Löcher in die angrenzenden Schalsteine und schiebst dort diesen Baustahl rein, dann kann, nachdem der Beton ausgehärtet ist, sich nichts mehr verschieben. Es müßte sich erst der Beton komplett lösen und dann mußte es den Baustahl aus der Mauer ziehen. Völlig ad Absurdum.
Und wenn Du das gleiche dann nochmal als Ringanker oben machst, dann steht das Ding so fest, wie das Amen ind er Kirche.

Laß Dir doch nichts von irgendwelchen Maurern erzählen, 40cm Mauer , das tut weh ... wir Teichbesitzer wissen wie es geht. Ein Maurer kann ein Haus oder einen Bunker bauen ... aber keinen Teich 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Guten Morgen Andre...

...sicher ist es einfacher eine Kiste zu schieben, die über dem Erdniveau steht, als eine Kiste im Erdreich...aber...auch der freistehende und nicht in der Erde befindliche Ringankerteil deines Teich-Oberkanten-Profiles ist doch mit dem restlichen Bauwerk verbunden...und...wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere und das korrekt interpretiert habe...hast du mindestens auf einer Seite eine Wand die im Erdreich steht...wenn das ganze Konstrukt dann miteinander verbunden ist, dann hat das Gesamtfundament zumindest einen Teil der "Füße" im Erdreich...und jetzt versuche mal deine Kiste auf der einen Seite mit Latten zu verstärken/verlängern, die über den Boden hinaus gehen und im Erdreich verbuddelt sind, fülle das Ganze wieder mit Wasser und versuche es zu verschieben...

...aber du kannst trotzdem gerne Rohre oder Eisen in den Boden rammen, schaden tut das natürlich nicht, oder aber du buddelst an besagten Stellen einfach 10 cm in den Boden und machst dann Beton, wenn es denn bautechnisch und Gartenplanerisch geht...Eisen kostet in den Mengen, für deinen Bedarf ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## Olli.P (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi,




			
				Moonlight schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Maurer kann ein Haus oder einen Bunker bauen ... aber keinen Teich



Das nehm ich jetzt mal persönlich............. 

Und frage mich, was hab ich dann?  

Ich weiß, ein Wasserloch mit Koi..........


----------



## Moonlight (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Olaf, man sollte nie etwas persönlich nehmen,wenn es von mir kommt. Ich meine es nicht böse. Außerdem bezog es sich auf die maurer von der baustelle . . .quasi keine teichprofis. Mein mann ist auch gelernter maurer,aber er hatte auch keine ahnung vom teichbau. Alleine hätte ich ihn den auch nicht bauen lassen,dann hätte ich einen bunker mit doppelt so starken wänden. Also nimms nicht persönlich


----------



## Olli.P (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi,

ja nee, iss klar............ 

Und Übrigens:


Unser großer 4500L Pflanzenteich ist oberirdisch mit 2 Schichten Pflanzsteinen Abgegrenzt die auch "nur" mit Erde/Mutterboden befüllt wurden (nix Beton  ), damit da auch noch was drin wachsen kann. Und selbst die stehen mittlerweile seit ich glaub, 5-6 Jahren immer noch da wo wir sie hingestellt haben! 

Mann kann's natürlich auch übertreiben.......... 

Nun zum Ringanker:

Wenn man da wo die Freistehende Wand hin soll, sofort Anschlusseisen beim Betonieren mit einbringt, sollte das auch für die Schalsteine reichen. 

Da muss man dann nich noch extra was innen Boden rammen...........


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi All 
Ok ich habs ja verstanden , 
wollte ja auch nicht eure Kompetenz in Sachen Teichbau !!!untergraben !!! 
War ja total erschrocken über die Aussage " 40 cm " :shock
Hierbei geht es übrigens weniger um die Stärke (Dicke) der Mauer als um die sich dadurch ergebene Aufstandsfläche !
Und ich sag mal die Maurer wissen wohl in dem Bereich Bauwerk im Mutterboden mehr als ich !  
Ergo Schalstein , den hier die Meisten verwenden, und darunter ein Fundament was breiter ist !
Man muss halt bloss die einzelnen Aussagen richtig interpretieren und in Einklang bringen ! Und wenn ich hierbei weniger Penunsen versenke bin ich auch nicht traurig ! Aber nachfragen bevor ich es vermurkse , ist glaub ich besser !


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi Ihr ´s !
Aus Teichneubau 2012 ist nun 2013 geworden !
aber jetzt hab ich mal angefangen , geplant haben wir ja lang genug ! Dabei ist uns aufgefallen , wenn ich den Teich "drehe" , also die Tiefenzone mit Steilufer gegen  die  Flachuferseite  tausche ,dann kann ich den Teich ganz ohne Mauer bauen ! Jetzt hab ich ein kleinen Wall ( Damm ) den ich machen muss , das fällt bei den Erdmassen die ich bewege auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht !  
Hier mal die ersten Bilder :
So sah es mal früher hier aus !
   
Hier sieht man den verlegten Plattenweg ! 
 Hier die Verwüstung! und hier ist der Erdaushub verwertet !
*
Also hier ist bis jetzt vielleicht 10 % der Arbeiten geschafft ! 
Und ja die Terrassenecke muss noch weg , das kann ich aber nicht machen wenn meine Nachbarn da sind ! Hab mal ein Paar Rasenkantensteine geschnitten und "hat das gestaubt" ! 
Und __ Wasserschlauch zur Staubbindung und Flex zum schneiden vertragen sich nicht wirklich !
 Ach ja die Blumen mussten ein Wandertag einlegen , sprich ein neues Beet musste angelegt werden ! Hier Links !


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

...jibbet denn dann ooch ne' Brücke um uff de Terrasse zu kommen!?...ansonsten ist ja der Anfang geschaff!... und 2013 hat ja gerade erst angefangen...das schaffst Du...


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Na kiek doch mal nach oben , da ist der Weg zu Ende !
Mitten im Garten ? :shock = = Nicht wirklich !
Und uff dem anderen Bild da ist der Plattenweg mit Biegung zu sehen ! Da geht es zur Terrasse ! Und ja die Beiden verbindet dann ein "Steg" !
Und wenn du zu mich kommst , dann darfst *du* auch über die Wiese gehen !


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Mal wieder ein paar Verwüstungsbilder !


----------



## wp-3d (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi Andre,

jetzt nach 1 3/4 Jahr schon etwas Erde ausgekratzt 

wenn das so weiter geht werde ich die Fertigstellung wohl nicht mehr erleben 
und so musst Du  nicht befürchten das ich noch zur Einweihungsfeier aufschlage. 


.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*


Wenn du dieses Jahr noch überstehst  mit WARTEN mein ich natürlich !  dann kannst du den Teich mit Folie und Bepflanzung usw sehen ! 
Fische werden wohl erst nächstes Jahr folgen , ick hoff ma da gibts noch Fischis bei dir ! 
Mal sehen wann der Herbst dieses Jahr endet ? Solange kann man ja was machen .
 Was sonst noch reinkommt sehen wir wenn ich die Endgrösse kenne !


----------



## wp-3d (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

na, da bin ich aber gespannt. 

Übertreibe es jetzt aber nicht, kann schnell Rückenprobleme geben.


.


----------



## samorai (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi Andre!
Schließe mich Werner an, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
Erkundigungen hast Du genug eingezogen,,jetzt wo Du erst mal los gelegt hast müßte der Bau ruck zuck verwlrklicht sein.
Wenn die Frau abend's noch ein paar Lockerungs Massagen macht, würßt Du es mit heiler"Haut" überstehen!

LG Ron!!


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*


Ick hab ma wieda weiter ausgekratzt ! 
 
@ Zacky
Hier hab ich mal schon den Untergrund für den Steg !
 
Nicht die Ständerprofile !  die kleinen Gehwegplatten !
Hier ist mal den "Rest" vom Garten ! Die blaue Blase hier Links hat mich ein wenig ausgebremst !


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Na ich weiß nicht, 

Trittleiter liegt fast waagerecht, das Polster vom Liegestuhl ist immer noch fett durchgedrückt
und die Abdrücke von min. 2 Kisten Bier sind auch noch auf dem Rasen zu erkennen. 

Die giftgrüne Kugel im Bild 2 hinten rechts, ist das der Kommandostand bei Schlechtwetter. 

.


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

 du bist ja sooooooooooooo gemein !



> Abdrücke von min. 2 Kisten Bier


 
Ick hab so lange gebuddelt , und dit Zeug stand uff´de Wiese ?


> Die giftgrüne Kugel im Bild 2 hinten rechts, ist das der Kommandostand bei Schlechtwetter.


Nee dit iss´n [URL="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEK_Junior"]QEK[/URL] !
Soll der "Unterstand " für meine Grosse werden !


----------



## lotta (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

 armer André 
Hast fein gebuddelt, das wird schon noch !
Und für das nächste Foto, räumst einfach rechtzeitig die Bierkiste und das Sitzpolster, aus der Bahn!


----------



## Springmaus (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo,

 vielleicht buddelt der gar nicht ? sondern lässt buddeln und liegt fein
auf der Liege und trinkt ein Bierchen  

duck und wech


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

QEK Junior, 

ist doch schon lang hin, müsste jetzt langsam ein Senior sein.

Er erinnert mich an die Komandostände bei Plitvice, wenige Monate nach Operation Oluja

 

 

.


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre.

Na das sieht doch mal so aus, als wär'st Du ja richtig fleißig gewesen.  Wie und wann geht's weiter?

Auf welcher Tiefe bist du denn jetzt und wieviel hast du noch vor Dir? Und das mit dem Steg ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar...?? Welche kleinen Gehwegplatten? Ich sehe nur die Profile!? ...ich kapiers schon wieder nicht...  (es ist einfach zu spät oder zu früh) Wie sieht denn der Ablauf und Zeitplan für den Teich nun aus? Vielleicht sollten wir das TT am 15. zu Dir verlegen und Jeder bekommt einen Spaten oder eine Schüppe in die Hand!?


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



Zacky schrieb:


> Jeder bekommt einen Spaten oder eine Schüppe in die Hand!?



Reicht nicht ein Megaphon: 

 André, Du schaffst das! André, Du schaffst das!...


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*


Man , jetzt wirds hier aber .......
Tiefe 
Bin jetzt bei 1,2m ! Jetzt kommt Wasser ! Mal sehen ob ich 1,8m schaffe oder bei 1,6m bleiben muss ! 
Steg   Für mich ist ein Steg ein Konstrukt von Land *ins *Wasser ! --Badesteg oder Bootssteg !
Dit andere *Ding* heist doch Brücke und geht *über* Wasser !
Gehwegplatten :  für Zacky !
@ Christine
Ick wusst ja nicht , das du schlecht h.....
3


----------



## lotta (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hei Andi, 
ist ein Steg  nicht auch so was, wie eine einfache, schmale "Brücke"?
Siehe WIKI:" Steg (Brücke), Bootssteg, Badesteg oder eine kleine Brücke, meist nur für Fußgänger"
Ich habe auch einen Steg, welcher von A nach B führt, eben nur über den Teich.
Eine wirkliche Brücke, ist das allerdings nicht
Siehe Foto 
 liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Andre 69 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Zusammen !
Habe fertig ! 
 
Ach nee ! Sind ja doch keine EDEL-KOI ! 
Soviel zu dem bescheidenen Wetter vom WE .Hab ich ein Glück das ich eine Tauchpumpe habe, kann ich ja weiter machen nur mal sehen ob der Boden jetzt noch von der Schaufel will , ging ja vorher schon bescheiden !


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen !
> Habe fertig !



Deinen Filter müsstest Du aber noch optimieren!  Das sieht ja noch nicht so schick aus!?


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



Zacky schrieb:


> Deinen Filter müsstest Du aber noch optimieren!



 ...  ... 

Der war gut ... kicher


Mandy


----------



## wp-3d (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,

fehlen jetzt nur noch paar Pflanzen,

aber an dem Filter musst Du noch arbeiten, 
die Filtertonnen sollten nicht
bei jeden Regenguss in den Teich stürzen.


.


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Zusammen !
Ich bin ja auch noch ein Stück weiter ! Dann befolge ich mal die Chronistenpflicht !
 Der Absatz mit der Leiter wird noch 30 cm tiefer wegens der Mammut´s ! Rechts von der Leiter, auf dem Absatz liegt noch der  letzte Aushub vom Schlammlochboden ,der wird noch entfernt !
 Hier mal die gegenüber liegende Seite !
 Hier sollte die Terassenecke weg  Da der Erbauer wohl sonst Atombunker baute , wird das nichts !:shock Beton mit Stahlarmierung sowie ein paar Findlinge als Einlage ! Beim Stemmen bebte mir die Terasse zu doll , ich wollte ja nur ein Stück abreissen und nicht die ganze __ Laube noch dazu !  Ergo habe ich ein bisschen abgetragen damit ein besserer Übergang entstehen kann !
Tja 
Das Thema Tiefe !? Da ich ständig Schlammwasser an den Füssen habe und dann noch um das Problem zu lösen wohl eine Folie  einlegen werde  worauf ich eine Betonwanne giessen muss ,  werde ich wohl auf 1,6 m kommen !
@ Werner  
Hier ein Bild von den "Pflanzenfiltern" ! Besser ?


----------



## wp-3d (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,

ich sehe einen Fortschritt, 
jetzt aber nicht nachlassen, es gibt bald Winter der Herbst ist schon da. 

Pflanzen hast Du ja schon gut gehamstert. 


.


----------



## Mathias2508 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Moin Andre,
und ich hab gedacht,das ich mit meiner Tonschicht schon ins Klo gegriffen habe :shock aber das ist ja wirklich ein schönes Schlammbad.Ist gut für die Haut  .
Aber ich sehe auch bei dir geht es vorwärts


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre!
Las die Teichidee noch warten und verdiene Geld mit Deiner "Schlammarena"!
Veranstalte Teichketschen, das bringt noch etwas Geld in die Kasse!

LG Ron!:smoki

Ps: Bei dieser Erdschicht wird ich die Lust verlieren!


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Nur nicht negativ denken!
Stell dir vor wie die fische im fertigen teich schwimmen. . .das gibt kraft und elan 
Hab dich schon nicht für die abwasserverrohrung angefordert damit du die zeit mit buddeln verbringen kannst 

Bloß nicht nachlassen. . .weiter gehts,das bissel modder kann dich doch nicht aufhalten! 

Mandy


----------



## Doc (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Da geht noch was  

GO GO GO 1


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,
da müssen wir wohl ein TT mit Arbeitseinsatz bei dir Organisieren 
Rico schlägt die Trommel zu deinem Schippentakt und ich schwinge die Peitsche bei Taktabweichung 
Nee nee sieht doch schon gut aus und den Fischis geht es zur Not bei Rico auch etwas länger gut. Mit einsetzen der Fische könnte es ja wohl dieses Jahr knapp werden, ms.
Wenn es zum Pflanzen setzen zu wenige gibt, sag bescheid, hier wuchert es schon wieder.

LG René


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Ihr !
Da es wohl zum guten Ton gehört  hier im Forum ,hatte ich auch "Rücken"!
*Aber !*
Da ich ja ein Schlammbad hab , ....... hab ich mich mal probiert am "Stützkorsett" bauen ala´ Karsten !
 hier beim Schlammtätscheln !
 das erste Teilergebnis !
@ Rene nur nüschts weggeben ! Man kann nie genug Pflanzen haben ! Ich meld mich dann bei dir !


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Der nächste Eintrag ! 
Hab mit ´ner Abdeckplane kurzzeitig das Grundwasser verbannt und so konnte  eine "Bodenplatte" , ca 20 cm unter Niveau gemacht werden ! 
 
Damit wurde der Beton nicht gleich wieder weggespült !
 
Hier ist mit Beton "unter" der Folie die Schichtensperre wieder hergestellt !
PS:
Die Mülltonne dient als Gegengewicht , das Wasser auf der Folie stellt den Gegendruck zum Grundwasser dar . Die Folie bildet die "Taschen" nach aussen aus !
Durch die ganze Buddelei sind noch da und dort so 2-3 m³ dazu gekommen !


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

 wie geil ist das denn!? coole Idee!!!


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallöle all !
Hab mal wieder was gemacht !  Und wollte euch teilhaben lassen an den SPASS ! 
   
Ick hab da mal nen Panzer gebaut !


----------



## Zacky (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Das sieht ja man richtig g**l aus, da hast'e ja richtig geackert. Respekt und das bei den Temperaturen!


----------



## MaFF (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo,

das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Ich Frage mich nur, Warum hilft dir Rico eigentlich nicht. lala1:__ nase

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



MaFF schrieb:


> Warum hilft dir Rico eigentlich nicht.



 ... 

Gute Frage 

@ Andre,
das sieht doch schon nach Teich aus ... sehr schön 

Mandy


----------



## Susanne (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallöle all !
> Hab mal wieder was gemacht !  Und wollte euch teilhaben lassen an den SPASS !
> Anhang anzeigen 122312Anhang anzeigen 122313Anhang anzeigen 122314
> Ick hab da mal nen Panzer gebaut !



Hey - Du bist ja schon viel weiter als ich


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Ick bin doch noch garnischte fertisch !
 

Dit war keen Regen , eher wohl´ne Sinnflut !


----------



## Zacky (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Ach du Sch.... War das vom gestrigen Regen? In Teilen von Berlin war fast gar nix und anderer Stelle wieder Sintflut-artig. Aber sehe es positiv, dein Teich ist voll und dicht, wie es scheint..."duckundwech"


----------



## Susanne (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hey - ist doch super ... Du weißt doch: Zement braucht Wasser zum langsamen durchhärten, alles andere ist eh schlecht. Ich renn hier laufend mit der Gieskanne rum und Du bekommst den Regen von oben ... ist doch sehr geschickt


----------



## Patrick K (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre

und das erste mal Teich spülen ist auch schon erledigt 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*


Euch lauf ick schon nochmal über´n Weg ! 
Durch den Regen kenn ich jetzt die Funktion vom Panzer ! An einer Stelle war ich noch nicht fertig , da konnte man schön das Ausspülen erkennen !


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

oh man, sch... Regen 
denke auch schon wieder schlimmes für das Wetter mitte der Woche.. :evil
armer Andre


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



> Euch lauf ick schon nochmal über´n Weg !


Kann aber dauern, mußt ja noch Wasser schöpfen

Im Ernst, ich bin fast ein bischen neidisch.
Ich muß mittlerweile mit Schutzbrille nach draußen gehen, wegen dem Staub in den Augen.

Der bischen Regen bei uns-trotz Gewitter-war ein Lacher


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Mach dir nichts draus ralph. Ich wohn fast nur einen steinwurf von andres teich entfernt, aber auch bei mir . . .kein tropfen :evil
Dabei könnten die pflanzen wasser gut gebrauchen.

Andre,nicht jammern. . .abpumpen! 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Genau Andre, geh pumpen
Und das Wasser dann bitte per Express nach Oberbayern


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Sag mal André,  was ich schon immer fragen wollte: Warum haste Deine Altpapiertonne eigentlich im Teich? Ist das nicht  etwas umständlich? Wir haben unsere hinterm Haus


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

So icke wieder ! Hallöle all !
@ Christine
Ist mein zweites Hobby !  Und so ist der Stapellauf einfacher ! 
Achso !
Hier sieht man die Ausmasse ! 
 
Der Lehmputzunterbau ist fertig ,Vlies und Folie sind auch da ,nu warten wir mal wieder auf ein paar Tage wo es nicht regnet !


----------



## MaFF (13. Aug. 2013)

Hey, 
Na wenn das mal nicht gut aussieht. Dann kannst du ja nächste Woche Wasser einlassen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



> Dann kannst du ja nächste Woche Wasser einlassen.


Schon wieder, aber diesmal selber und geplant

Ne Andre, im Ernst. Schaut toll aus, bin gespannt was draus wird.


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallöle all !
Heute mal zwischen den ganz Bereitschaftsdiensten mal eben das Vlies verlegt , am Boden sogar als Sandwich  ! Vlies---Bautenschutzmatte----Vlies !
  
Die Mörtelwannen und die sich darunter befindene Bautenschutzmatte kommen noch raus ! 
Morgen ist dann Grosskampftag mit Zacky und Annett , Schwiegersohn und meiner Frau , da kommt dann endlich die Folie rein !
Ich mach auch mit   und schwing die ......


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Heute sieht´s dann so aus !
   Jetzt gönn ich meinem Hauswasserwerk mal, ne Pause !
@ Zacky
Der Rest der Folie  , hab ja noch so Einiges, kann wohl doch nicht vom Bandmass ablesen, muss wohl doch noch Teich !!! werden 
Hab nicht nur mit WZ gefüllt , hab es sogar mal mit Eimerbefüllung und Stoppuhr nachgerechnet !  
Das geht ja so überhaupt nicht ! 
Ick füll morgen mal bis zur Terrassenkante , vielleicht unterschätze ich ja den letzten Bereich ! Gefüllt ist ja  jetzt erst bis zur ersten Pflanzstufe !
 Gefahrenzone war überschritten ! 
@Troll 20
Rene´ haste noch Pflanzen als Hilfs--Starter--Paket ?


----------



## Zacky (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ...muss wohl doch noch Teich !!! werden



Jawoll ......



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hab nicht nur mit WZ gefüllt , hab es sogar mal mit Eimerbefüllung und Stoppuhr nachgerechnet !
> Das geht ja so überhaupt nicht !
> Ick füll morgen mal bis zur Terrassenkante , vielleicht unterschätze ich ja den letzten Bereich ! Gefüllt ist ja  jetzt erst bis zur ersten Pflanzstufe !



Was willst Du damit jetzt sagen??......doch nur 5000 l oder was zeigt der Zähler!?...


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Gestern dann so !:? Sc...s Regen:evil
   
Da nicht die gewünschte Wassermenge reinpasst hab schon grösser als BKGG !
--wird jetzt die restliche Folie zu einem " kleinen Nebenbecken  was mit __ Hornkraut gefüllt wird " ! ( Hab ich jetzt bei zwei Koibecken gesehen ,erfolgreich als Filter ) 
---der Teichrand wird noch um 25 cm erhöht ! ( so hab ich die " fehlende Tiefe " durchs Schichtenwasser wieder reingeholt !
---der Filter ( IBC ) wird jetzt grösser ( schwankte hier sowieso ! )
Etappenbau wegens dem BKGG !


----------



## Moonlight (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Andre,

Was bitte ist bkgg? 

Komm mal langsam aus den puschen und werd fertig. 

Der herbst kommt mit gigantischen schritten.

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Mannnyy ! :shock
Da es nicht das B-Kindergeld-Gesetz ist siehe hier !


----------



## lotta (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi André, klasse Arbeit
aber du wirst staunen, die letzten Zentimeter oben, bringen evtl. noch einige m³ dazu.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin ein gutes Vorankommen


----------



## Moonlight (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hätteste auch ausschreiben können.

Mach ne terrasse drüber und gut ist. Kein mensch wird nachmessen wieviel wasser da wirklich drin ist.
Hauptsache es sieht nicht nach zu viel aus.

Schaffst du das incl.besatz dieses jahr noch? 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*



> Schaffst du das incl.besatz dieses jahr noch?


Die Wasserwerte bestimmt , fragt sich nur ob auch die Temps noch werden  ? Soll´n doch nicht gleich Fischstäbchen werden ! 
Nachtrag !


> Hauptsache es sieht nicht nach zu viel aus.


Wer das für 10m² hält muss zum Opt....


----------



## Moonlight (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Dann zieh den finger aus dem hintern und geb gas . . . 

Das leben meiner babys hängt davon ab 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Wieder was von mir ! 
Zwar schon 14 Tage alt , aber .....
  die Seite ist schon gut bepflanzt
  da hat doch einer im Sand ge....:shock
Platz für die eine oder andere Pflanze ist da noch !
 Ein blinder Passagier , wat könnt´s sein ?


----------



## nik (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo André,

das ist __ Fieberklee.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Susanne (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hi Andre,

warum ist Deine Folie noch so nackig - willst Du da nix drüber machen?

Grüßle Susanne, die ganz neidisch ist, dass es bei Dir schon grün ist und Wasser drin ist ...


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Danke Nik !
@Susanne
Ich hab ja ein bischen länger geplant  nicht war Werner ? 
Wollte den oligatorischen Umbau am Teich eigentlich ausschliessen 
Da ich aber doch ein bischen viel Folie als Reserve verplant habe und jeder Liter Wasser im Teich zählt lass ich den Rand so und hab nächstes Jahr schon was zu tun !
Mach mir noch ein "Hornkrautfilterbecken" und so kommt nun doch ein Ufergraben !
Den Rand kann man aber übrigens auch noch machen wenn man auf den Nitritpeak wartet ! Bei gut 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit muss man ja auch was machen , sonst bekommt man noch Entzugserscheinungen ! :schizo


----------



## Susanne (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Ufergraben ist klasse ... da wachsen die Pflanzen besonders fein 

Und was machst Du jetzt im Winter, wenn das böse Eis kommt? Hast kein normales Vlies mehr, das Du zum Abdecken nutzen kannst?


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Vlies über den blanken Teil geht doch nicht wenn es über den Rand hängt , da geht dir das Wasser flöten ! ---Kappilareffekt !
Die Folie musst du nur schützen auf Wasserspiegelniveau + 2-3 cm , Eis schwimmt, und drunter ,so Eisstärke . 
Aber eigentlich sollen da dann Styrodurplatten drauf , die am Rand durch Teichbälle ergänzt werden ! plus Blubberstein am Rand ! Und wenn es arg wird  hab ich noch ein Superdom (grosses Zelt ) hier liegen ! --Treibhauseffekt 
PS: die Folie schafft das eigentlich auch alleine


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau 2012*

Hallo Andre,

wie sieht es aus, hast du vor dem Winter noch was geschafft?
Ist dein Wasser etwas klarer geworden inzwischen?
Lass doch mal ein paar neue Bilder sehen :beten

LG René


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallöle Miteinander !
Wer kam denn auf die Idee , einen Teich mit Steilwänden zu machen ?
Und vor Allen die Wände auch noch mittels Armierung und Mörtel zu stabilisieren ?
Wenn man mit der viel zu grossen Folie ausbauen will . Ist das eine Schwei..... Arbeit !
BILDA'S mach ick morjen !


----------



## Moonlight (11. Apr. 2014)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Wer kam denn auf die Idee , einen Teich mit Steilwänden zu machen ?
> Und vor Allen die Wände auch noch mittels Armierung und Mörtel zu stabilisieren ?


 
Na DUUUUUUU ... grins, kicher, lach.
Bin gespannt wie es bei Dir jetzt aussieht ... warte ungeduldig auf neue Bildchen 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2014)

Bilder Bilder Bilder


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Apr. 2014)

Ich versuche es mal !
Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen meine "üppige" Vegetation 
Das Andere die Erweiterung !


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2014)

Also Bilder sind schon mal gut.   Hast Du da jetzt die Teicherweiterung ausgebuddelt? Deine Pflanzen sind ja schon gut aus, oder!?


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Apr. 2014)

> Hast Du da jetzt die Teicherweiterung ausgebuddelt?


Nee nicht doch ,
Dafür haben wir doch den hier !


----------

